# [codec] mplayer: Cannot find codec 'dvaudio' in libavcodec..

## pablo_supertux

Hi

bei einem Video bekomme ich folgendes:

```

RAWDV file format detected.

VIDEO:  [DVSD]  720x480  24bpp  29.970 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

Opening video filter: [hue]

Opening video filter: [eq2]

Opening video filter: [eq]

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Unsupported PixelFormat -1

Selected video codec: [ffdv] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg DV)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [libdv] Raw DV Audio Decoder

Unknown/missing audio format -> no sound

ADecoder init failed :(

Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

Cannot find codec 'dvaudio' in libavcodec...

ADecoder init failed :(

ADecoder init failed :(

Cannot find codec for audio format 0x56444152.

Audio: no sound

Starting playback...

```

daraufhin startet mplayer mit einem Fenster mit einem einzigen grauen Bild und das war's. Ich habe das 'dv' Flag aktiviert und neu installiert (libdv ist ebenfalls installiert) aber das hat auch nicht geholfen, ich bekomme dasselbe. Weiß jemand, welchen Codec ich verwenden soll bzw. welches USE-Flag ich aktivieren soll?

Danke

----------

## pablo_supertux

:bump: weiß denn wirklich keiner, um welchen Codec es sich handelt?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## schachti

Zum Problem selbst kann ich nichts beitragen, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich mit VLC fast alles abspielen lässt. Vielleicht ist das Problem gar nicht ein fehlender Codec, sondern eine beschädigte Datei oder ein Problem beim Installieren des mplayer.

----------

## 69719

Das Problem is ja wohl eher, dass du uns keinerlei Informationen wie USE Flags oder ein

```

file video.xxx

```

gibst.

Die Glaskugelsprüche sollte mitlerweile jeder kennen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *escor wrote:*   

> Das Problem is ja wohl eher, dass du uns keinerlei Informationen wie USE Flags oder ein
> 
> ```
> 
> file video.xxx
> ...

 

Mit "file filename.avi" bekomme ich nur:

  filename.avi: data

Meine aktuelle USE-Flags

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090731  USE="X a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio cdparanoia dirac directfb doc dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mp2 mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex theora tremor truetype unicode vidix vorbis win32codecs x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gmplayer -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -mng -nas -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -samba -sse -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

```

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Das sollte eigentlich funken...

```
$ mplayer -ac help | grep dvaudio

ffdv        ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg DV audio  [dvaudio]
```

Hier mal meine verwendeten Flags 

```
media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p20373  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa dirac encode hardcoded-tables ipv6 jack mmx mmxext mp3 schroedinger sdl ssse3 theora threads v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis x264 xvid zlib
```

```
media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio cdparanoia dga dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jack jpeg live mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png pvr quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis win32codecs x264 xscreensaver xv xvid
```

wünsche

schöne Feiertage

----------

## pablo_supertux

langsam denke ich, dass die Dateien nicht in Ordnung sind. Ich hab n VirtualBox ein Ubuntu aufgesetzt, wo ich ziemlich jeder Player mit allen möglichen Codecs installiert habe, und keiner hat es geschafft die Videos abzuspielen.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firefly

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> langsam denke ich, dass die Dateien nicht in Ordnung sind. 

 

jo würde ich auch vermuten, denn ich bekam die selbe Ausgabe von mplayer als ich ein video versuchte abzuspielen welches noch nicht komplett heruntergeladen war. (Vermutlich der Header des video Containers defekt/nicht komplett)

----------

## pablo_supertux

eigentlich sind die Dateien vollständig runtergeladen. Naja, kann man nix machen   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

